# Moving Shop



## Dave Martell

We're going to be moving out of our current location by the end of May. Please hold off on sending any knives in for work until after we have our new shop set up. I'll post when it's time to go live again.

I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Mute-on

Best of luck for the move, Dave :thumbsup:

I hope the new digs make for lovely spa treatments 

Cheers

J


----------



## brianh

Find a place yet, Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Find a place yet, Dave?




Nope


----------



## rami_m

Sorry to hear that good luck to you


----------



## ThEoRy

Moving sucks. You already know though.


----------



## Dave Martell

We'll remain open for online orders (stones, etc) during the move. Since we use a west coast warehouse to ship our products our move here won't affect the timely processing of orders. Just sayin' 


Thanks for all the well wishes and support!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9

Just checking in - how is it going? Found a place? All packed up? 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Just checking in - how is it going? Found a place? All packed up?
> 
> Stefan




We found a place - didn't work out, found another - same thing, put a bid on a HUD home - haven't heard anything, still looking! We're currently packing to put it all into storage and hope to have something to move to soon. It's pretty much a sucky situation right now. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Delbert Ealy

You want me to look for a place near me? Actually there is an empty lot right next door for sale.
Would you like to be my neighbor?
Del


----------



## apicius9

Hey, I can also look. If I am lucky, I might find a 4/3/2 house plus some shop space in a decent area for under $1.5 Million  And for those of you who think I am joking about the price - I am not... But I hope something good will come up soon for you and the family, Dave. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Delbert Ealy said:


> You want me to look for a place near me? Actually there is an empty lot right next door for sale.
> Would you like to be my neighbor?
> Del




I picture you saying that in a Mr. Rogers voice.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Hey, I can also look. If I am lucky, I might find a 4/3/2 house plus some shop space in a decent area for under $1.5 Million  And for those of you who think I am joking about the price - I am not... But I hope something good will come up soon for you and the family, Dave.
> 
> Stefan




I couldn't afford a raft in HI


----------



## apicius9

Huhu, anybody home? How are things? Hope you found something and are in the middle of setting up!

Stefan


----------



## Matus

Dave seems to be off the grid (I did not try to call him though) - I guess that means 'very busy'.

Dave - I hope you will find some nice place.


----------



## XooMG

Hope so too, but mostly for the selfish reason that I paid him for some work. Now I feel guilty.


----------



## rami_m

Good luck Dave!


----------



## ecchef

How's it going Dave? Any updates?


----------



## apicius9

Starting to get a little worried here, has anybody seen or heard anything from Dave lately? I did not call. Yet, because I thought if he moved, he may not have the phone going, yet, but will try tomorrow. 

Stefan


----------



## jai

Havent seen any activity either haha. Maybe hes over us lol..


----------



## XooMG

I don't think he's just going to take a bunch of money from folks and then just disappear, but stranger and more depressing things have happened.


----------



## apicius9

That never crossed my mind - not worried about money but about the well-being of Dave and his family. Last I knew, Dave had to move out but had not yet secured a new suitable place, yet, so he may be somewhere living out of suitcases with limited web access. And it's not like Fleetwood, PA, has a lot of Internet Cafes.... Hope things will work out well and he'll be back on track soon.

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy

*WE MISS YOU DAVE!!!*


----------



## Bill13

XooMG said:


> I don't think he's just going to take a bunch of money from folks and then just disappear, but stranger and more depressing things have happened.



I hadn't even thought of that, thanks a lot.:sad0: I've paid for a sharpening lesson, which he cancelled once and I cancelled once, then the move. In all of our emails he was very concerned and wanted to make sure I was OK with the changes so I am still not that concerned. I just thought he's really, really, preoccupied with the move and everything else that goes with that. 

I am going to continue to think happy thoughts until I hear otherwise.:wink:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Unless there's an aliens invasion in Fleetwood, I think it's pretty safe to just wait till Dave could sort everything out.


----------



## Matus

I am not surprised that he does not have time to browse around when he has so much on his hands. I only hope he is doing fine - that is all that matters now. It would be great if anybody around here had the chance to check up on him.


----------



## WildBoar

I'm guessing he and his family are living out of suitcases and he may be somewhere where he does not have an internet connection, or has to wait a week or two to get a connection installed. The knife business is Dave's livelihood -- he is as far from a 'take the money and run' kinda guy as you can get. I hope he can secure good living arrangements for his family, and then work on getting a shop back up and running.


----------



## Juan

I spoke with Dave a few days ago. He's as you guys expressed very busy. Still looking for a shop. I'm sure he will check in one of these days and be up and running before you know it.


----------



## 99Limited

I was beginning to think Fleetwood, PA was "Under the Dome".


----------



## apathetic

Here's hoping he finally finds something that suits his needs!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'M BACK!!! Well I'm online anyway which while a small step for most is HUGE for me today. 

So what have I been up to? A lot has happened since I last posted but some things have remained the same. I actually hate to admit this and to make this post but I need to. The situation with our housing and my work shop is bad - very bad. All of our belongings (including shop equipment) is in storage. I haven't been able to make but a few dollars through website sales and since I can't work with my hands we are income-less...99% dead in the water The truth is that we're nearly homeless at the moment, we would be homeless is it wasn't for the generosity of our parents. We've been staying in hotels for a couple of weeks and now we're in a cabin in a campground. 

How did this happen? We were evicted from our apartment/shop because the landlord found a new tenant who was willing to rent all of the garage bays IF they could have our shop and apartment in the package. This meant a big income increase for the landlord (who's an attorney) so you know what he did..... Yup he took us to court citing that we owed back rent (nearly $4k) from a 5% per annum increase (that was in the contract from 2008) that he never asked for. At the time he served us papers we were 5 days late on rent and had been late off and on over the 6 plus years we lived there. Full disclosure here except for the scumbag's name, satan knows who he is and will be waiting.

Why haven't we found a new house/shop? There isn't one to be found. We, along with multiple realtors, have been scouring for a suitable home (and/or shop even) but nothing (NOT a damn thing!) has materialized. We are at a loss for what to do here. We're at a point where we NEED to get a place, I mean time has run out for us. 

As for me running off with people's money, I can fully understand this concern, but let me state that I HAVE no choice but to make this business work out - to get a shop - and to get back to work. Most of you don't know this but I have a pretty serious medical condition that keeps me from going with steady "normal" employment. You see back in 2002 I had a brain tumor removed that left me with some side effects that run my life, I am 50% deaf (right ear nerves have been disconnected), I have pain on the right side/ear/neck, my balance is crap, I get migraines behind my left eye, and when it's cold the fat inserted in the hole in my skull contracts and puts me out. I have some days that are good and some that are bad but mostly it's a 1/2 day or by the hour type thing that would not allow me to work other than for myself which affords me the flexibility to deal with these issues. So like I said, I HAVE to make this work - I have no where else to go besides SSI or welfare or something to that effect. 

For those of you who have contacted me through email, I'm sorry but that has all been lost. I will try to recover from my downloads what I can but I had to ditch my old (Verizon) email address. I have a new (Gmail) account though so I can move forward with this. 

For the PM's here, I have 13 waiting, I promise I'll get to them ASAP.

Finally, thanks for all the kind words and well wishes, it means a lot. 

Dave


----------



## Von blewitt

Hey Dave!
Good to see you back posting. sorry to hear about your situation. Hopefully the right property comes up soon.


----------



## brianh

Ugh, best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## ecchef

Glad you're ok. I know you're a tough SOB, so don't give up or I'll have to come over there and kick your ass.


----------



## mkriggen

Good to hear from you, a lot of people were worried about you bro. To some extent I know what you're going through, wasn't that long ago that I literally lost everything of value to what can only be described as a living soap opera. When I got to Hawaii all I had left was four small boxes of clothes, a suitcase, and a bicycle. With the help of family I was able to get back on my feet, but I don't know what I'd of done without them. 

Best wishes,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9

Sounds familiar, sorry to hear that, Dave. Hope something will come up, worst case scenario you will have to move to New Jersey  So, what is your current Paypal address?

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Waddaya mean, _worst_ case scenario!?! :bat:


----------



## mkriggen

ecchef said:


> Waddaya mean, _worst_ case scenario!?! :bat:



[h=3]Noun:[/h]*worst-case scenario* (_plural_ *worst case scenarios**)*

*Any situation or conclusion which could not be any worse; the worst possible outcome.*
*
Uh, just trying to help,:angel2:

Mikey
*


----------



## ecchef

Oh, so it's the Hawaii handle maker cartel now. :surrendar:

Rick, Ryan...take care of these guys! :spiteful:


----------



## mkriggen

ecchef said:


> Oh, so it's the Hawaii handle maker cartel now. :surrendar:
> 
> Rick, Ryan...take care of these guys! :spiteful:



Two islands down, just three more to go:happy222:

A hui hou,
Mikey


----------



## erikz

Wow, this sucks Dave.

I wish you all the best and hope you find yourself a nice place to live and set up shop. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Juan

Hey Dave give me a call or shoot me an email, got some stuff to go over with you. P.S when we left that building it was the worst chapter of my life financially and mentally.


----------



## WillC

Sorry to hear this Dave, the situation with the landlord sounds very familiar to me, having been forced to move recently. Thankfully just workshop not home. Luckily I found a place. I wish you the same good fortune my friend.


----------



## nerologic

Dave,

Could you PM me with the size and services you need in a shop? I don't want to raise any false hopes too early, but my family an attached shop 30 mins from Fleetwood, PA. It's been out of use by our family for a while, and it could be a temporary option to get some work out while looking for a permanent spot.

My father had crippling migraines that eventually prevented him from keeping up with a 9-5. My family and I can truly sympathize. Regardless of what works for you, I wish you blessings in getting past this temporary rough spot.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for all the kind words here as well as the PM's sent. You guys are great.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave, I can talk to my BIL about letting you use his detached garage/ shop for a little bit. It's set up for woodworking, but has a lot of space. No running water, but water is available from hose bibs at the main house. It's about 45 minutes from your old place, in the Malvern/ Farmville area. You have my phone #?


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Dave, I can talk to my BIL about letting you use his detached garage/ shop for a little bit. It's set up for woodworking, but has a lot of space. No running water, but water is available from hose bibs at the main house. It's about 45 minutes from your old place, in the Malvern/ Farmville area. You have my phone #?




Thanks David but I'm hoping for a more permanent solution. I do appreciate the offer though, it's very thoughtful of you.


----------



## WildBoar

No problem. Was mainly thinking if you needed to get in a few days a week right now to generate $.


----------



## nerologic

He mentioned to me that the cost of moving shop gear puts too much of a dent into the bit of extra productivity that a temporary spot affords. Makes sense. Even free help ain't free in this world!


----------



## WillC

Dave is right, my last move to this one cost me over £5000 and a few months work. The things that make the move more time consuming and expensive are, building new storage, workspace in your new place, and electrics, if you have to do it all from scratch that can really blow funds and time. I was a little upset to only get 3 years out of my last place. But this move has been efficient as I had all the storage and work furniture I needed already, landlord installed the electric, I just have to wire the 3 phase machines in and reassemble benches and shelves. This place has a 5 year lease. In this sense its much better and cheaper often to rent a purpose built industrial unit and be able to tell the landlord what you need. This time I also hired help for the actual moving. Its a real false economy trying to do it alone, down time is the killer and having help speeds things up three fold, even just getting one strong helper. Especially as when moving your stressed and thinking about a million things at once, it helps to have a relatively unstressed head to bounce off.


----------



## Zerob

Also, Dave has a group of us within a couple hours. I'm sure we can help with some of the sorting and lifting if he gives us some notice  gotta help a KKFer in need


----------



## Dave Martell

Well another week has gone by and nothing good to report. Just thought I'd drop an update.


----------



## WarrenB

Hi Dave, only just seen the updates, good luck with everything and hope you get sorted soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Matus

I wish you all the best I can Dave - that is some though situation you found yourself in. I hope you will find some place to live/work soon. I wish I could help.


----------



## nerologic

Now is a good time to start writing a book. "Sharpest Tool in the Shed: The high and low spots of a master blade sharpener by Dave Martell"

Or "The Knife Whisperer: My life on the cutting edge of the industry"

I sure the other folks here could chime in with some even better titles.


----------



## ThEoRy

"Bald and loving it!"


----------



## apathetic

Thanks for keeping us updated, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## DWSmith

If you want a change of scenery, and maybe a little warmer winter, let me know and we can get you moved to NC for a new start. There are a lot of vacant properties here and I bet we could find somethuing that could fit easily.


----------



## Dave Martell

The BoardSMITH said:


> If you want a change of scenery, and maybe a little warmer winter, let me know and we can get you moved to NC for a new start. There are a lot of vacant properties here and I bet we could find somethuing that could fit easily.




I've looked into NC as well as a few other states. If it was easier to check out locations (and move everything) I'd be much more receptive to going a further distance. Thanks for thinking of me though, I'll be sure to keep this in mind.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh and another week has gone by with nada on the plate.


----------



## Dave Martell

I do want to say thanks to those of you who have sent me offers of help, ideas, and leads - it has all been very much appreciated. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow, what a day this has been! This morning I was welcomed back to admining here at KKF and then this afternoon we signed a lease on a house/shop! 

It's like the magnetic polarity of my world shifted! 


Our new landlord is starting work tomorrow on building the shop to suit us, he said he needs about two weeks to get it all done, and then we're back in business! :bliss:

Oh, and I just got word that my shopping cart is working again after being down for the last three days (or so).  


I'm kind of afraid to go outside right now, might get struck by lightning.


----------



## heldentenor

AWESOME news, Dave, for you, your family, and the KKF world!


----------



## Chuckles

Really happy to hear this good news!


----------



## apicius9

Great news, Dave, congrats! Where did you find something? Will you have to move far? Of course, we will also need pictures once you are moving in 

Stefan


----------



## Anton

Dave Martell said:


> Wow, what a day this has been! This morning I was welcomed back to admining here at KKF and then this afternoon we signed a lease on a house/shop!
> 
> It's like the magnetic polarity of my world shifted!
> 
> 
> Our new landlord is starting work tomorrow on building the shop to suit us, he said he needs about two weeks to get it all done, and then we're back in business! :bliss:
> 
> Oh, and I just got word that my shopping cart is working again after being down for the last three days (or so).
> 
> 
> I'm kind of afraid to go outside right now, might get struck by lightning.



Maybe you were struck already...


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Great news, Dave, congrats! Where did you find something? Will you have to move far? Of course, we will also need pictures once you are moving in
> 
> Stefan




If thought I lived in the country before wait until you see this place.  

It's about an hour's drive from the old place but very close to where we're staying up in the campground. It was dumb luck really finding this place so close to here.

Currently the shop is just a wood outbuilding that was used for "animals" but it's getting gutted, having a new (raised) wood floor installed, new windows, insulation, new tin roof/gutters, water ran for a sink, upgraded electric, new doors, etc. It's only half the size I had before but I'll make due. I'll set up an office in the house somewhere, there's lots of space for that.


----------



## Dave Martell

Anton said:


> Maybe you were struck already...


 LOL


----------



## Dardeau

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## Von blewitt

That's terrific news! Congrats Dave, now enjoy your last 2 weeks, before you know it the knife geeks will start hounding you again


----------



## JDA_NC

Congratulations and blessings on continued success. Life is good!


----------



## WildBoar

That is great, Dave! Glad things have taken a positive turn for you and your family!


----------



## jared08

Time to play the lottery!


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> If thought I lived in the country before wait until you see this place.



Uh oh, I almost saw that one coming. Here is the first picture of Dave and family heading to their new location:





Better start growing your beard, Dave... 

Stefan


----------



## brianh

Great news, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Uh oh, I almost saw that one coming. Here is the first picture of Dave and family heading to their new location:
> 
> View attachment 23980
> 
> 
> Better start growing your beard, Dave...
> 
> Stefan





Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! The landlords do have German accents.


----------



## Lexington Jim

Congratulations. Glad you found a place.

(I do not recommend a trip to Vegas.)


----------



## ecchef

Nice one, Stefan! :biggrin:


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;70xGgWIw5tU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70xGgWIw5tU[/video]


Good luck with that. Hope you're back up and running soon!


----------



## erikz

Good to hear your luck took a turn to the good side Dave!


----------



## mkriggen

Dave Martell said:


> I'm kind of afraid to go outside right now, might get struck by lightning.



Been there, done that, wasn't that bad. Kinda tingly in an extreme sort of way:shocked3:

A hui hou bro,
Mikey


----------



## Matus

Just came back and saw the great news! Congrats Dave - I hope you and your family will enjoy your new home!

And of course - drop me an email or PM once you are up an running, so that I can ship you a little package - that 150 Yoshikane SLD petty is waiting patiently for its new western rosewood burl handle


----------



## echerub

Alright! Glad to hear you've got new digs!


----------



## Bill13

Great news Dave. Maybe I will be the first to have a sharpening class there.

Hopefully after a month or so you will be settled in and think : Wow that was so worth all the aggravation!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Dave like to see your WIP shop, hum? Glad to see the wind is blowing your way.


----------



## daveb

I'm glad you've landed on your feet with your business and are back with us as The Moderator.

Once you've settled in I have a forgie that while the blade is "strong and servicable" could use some performance package love. :angel2::angel2::angel2:


----------



## Dave Martell

daveb said:


> I'm glad you've landed on your feet with your business and are back with us as The Moderator.
> 
> Once you've settled in I have a forgie that while the blade is "strong and servicable" could use some performance package love. :angel2::angel2::angel2:




:lol2:


----------



## Von blewitt

So now you've locked in a space you should PM me the shipping address so I'm first in line when you're up and running


----------



## apathetic

Glad to see things are turning for you


----------



## steelcity

Glad to see some good luck come your way. Hopefully everything will go smooth and you'll be back at it.


----------



## Bill13

lus1:

Dave, you are going to be a busy man:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Well folks...turns out the new house & shop won't be happening for us. 

The shop space will not be able to be made as big as I need so the whole deal fell through today. We're back to square one.


----------



## brianh




----------



## ThEoRy

**** man!


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


>





ThEoRy said:


> **** man!





Exactly!


----------



## ecchef

Yeah...but at least it shows that there is inventory out there. Obviously, this wasn't the place you were meant to be.
Same with me. Got a job offer in Hawaii, but after crunching the numbers, looks like it just won't work...as much as I would love to take it.


----------



## mkriggen

AAAAAAHHHH!ullhair:


----------



## Matus

I can just imagine your disappointment. Best wishes for you and your family to find a new place soon.


----------



## Bill13

Damn Dave sorry to hear that. To quote Eric Clapton "It's got to get better in a little while"


----------



## knyfeknerd

Geez Dave, this is terrible. 
C'mon, move to NC. Very low cost of living here.........

On a positive note,
Umberto told me he is going to get you a NubaNAMBLA "Black Steel" knife as a housewarming gift when the Martell clan finally settles down.


----------



## erikz

Wow, sometimes it's just not meant to be it seems. Good luck continuing your search Dave, I hope you get sorted out very soon, like yesterday.


----------



## ecchef

mkriggen said:


> AAAAAAHHHH!ullhair:



Hang on, Mikey....it might still be viable if I can secure a lease.


----------



## Mrmnms

Is there anything we can do to help you in your search Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

Mrmnms said:


> Is there anything we can do to help you in your search Dave?




I wish there was. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## ThEoRy

knyfeknerd said:


> NubaNAMBLA "Black Steel"



Do not speak so lightly of such dark things!! Those are made by Dark Elves in the caverns deep beneath the mountains of Urok Laine. Forged in the fires created by burning ancient witches, quenched in a bath of Medusa's tears. There is only one known sword polisher with the experience and skill required to sharpen this magical steel. Only one man with the strength, wisdom and courage to face this beautiful and terrible blade. The honorable and gracious Kenny ******* Schwartz. Doh!!


----------



## ecchef

Rick...is that sword polisher or helmet polisher?


----------



## ThEoRy

ecchef said:


> Rick...is that sword polisher or helmet polisher?



Yes.


----------



## Dave Martell

We've got an appointment to view a property tomorrow afternoon. It's 2.5 hrs from here but it sounds promising so we'll be taking the drive. Wish us luck PLEASE!!


----------



## heldentenor

All the happy thoughts/good karma/credit for good works done in past lives I can spare is headed your way, Dave. Good luck!


----------



## Matus

May the force (of your choice) be with you, Dave.


----------



## WildBoar

good luck tomorrow, Dave!


----------



## Seth

Hey Dave,
I am very late to this thread. I thought: big deal, you're moving so I didn't read it. Maybe you were just moving closer to civilization  I had no idea till I read through, and like others, I wish there were something I could do to help but my house is too small for your family. Nevertheless, if there is some way to help let us or me know. In the meantime, good luck, and at least you can see that there are so many people on the forum or who have taken classes with you that have you and your family in their thoughts.
Seth


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bill13

Dave,

Best wishes, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## 99Limited

We're all waiting. How was the road trip?


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> We're all waiting. How was the road trip?




We just got back. Well the house is very nice and well worth the rent being asked, however I'm unsure about the shop space being right. Ugh


----------



## jai

I think the right one will come eventually dont screw yourself over by going for somewhere you dont really want or see being productive in the future


----------



## ShaggySean

Wow I'm really sorry to hear about this, good luck to you and your family finding a place soon


----------



## WillC

My Gut feeling is you should get the home sorted and find a workshop separate, but I'm not clued up on anything really from over here. If you have a bit of workspace in the house available, could do until you can get rolling again and rent something proper near by to work and expand into.


----------



## Burl Source

Something to consider for shop space would be shipping containers.
We use several here for out buildings and workshops.
They can usually be purchased for about $3K or leased.
The last ones we got were already insulated and pre-wired.
This might be a good way to expand on limited workshop area.

Myself, nothing scares me more than not being able to provide a home and an income for my family.
Well that and werewolves.
:shocked3:


----------



## Burl Source

I forgot to mention before that I am very sorry about what the ex landlord did to you.
It causes me to become very angry when I hear of people being victimized for any reason let alone something like a few more dollars.
I am a firm believer in the idea that how we treat others determines how we will be treated.
I am praying for you often because you deserve better than this.
My hopes are that this will be a very short lived hickup and things will soon be better than you would have ever imagined or hoped for.


----------



## Dardeau

Shipping containers might not be a bad idea. I have a friend that built a nice home out of three of them.


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys help to keep my head up.


----------



## Dream Burls

Dave, it breaks my heart to read about your troubles. Your are in my thoughts and my prayers. Keep the faith.


----------



## DWSmith

When you get your shop ready I have a job for you. She washed the knife *AGAIN* in the dishwasher!!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

The BoardSMITH said:


> When you get your shop ready I have a job for you. She washed the knife *AGAIN* in the dishwasher!!!!!


----------



## 99Limited

I think this pretty much says it all.


----------



## apicius9




----------



## stopbarking

Dave, I'm sorry about your troubles. You have definitely got some good karma headed your way eventually. I know the waiting game sucks.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Daniel, that's nice of you to say.


----------



## Dave Martell

We finally got a place! Just a couple of weeks and we can move in. :dancecool:


----------



## Twistington

Dave Martell said:


> We finally got a place! Just a couple of weeks and we can move in. :dancecool:



:goodpost:

Well that sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## jsjs103121

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lexington Jim

Congratulations!


----------



## rami_m

Finally !! Congrats. Been rooting for ya.


----------



## ecchef

That's gotta be a relief!! Congrats!


----------



## nerologic

Glad to hear it. Where will it be?


----------



## JBroida

congrats


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!





nerologic said:


> Where will it be?



Airville, PA.....right on the MD border in York County (super Amish)


----------



## HHH Knives

GOOD NEWS Dave!! Congrats


----------



## ShaggySean

Congrats


----------



## ThEoRy

Pics or.......


----------



## mkriggen

Bout damn time. Breaks over, get to workunish:


[video=youtube_share;DiUdtxe2YnU]http://youtu.be/DiUdtxe2YnU[/video]


Be well,
Mikey


----------



## nerologic

I drive up 83 from MD to go visit my family in Lancaster. Sounds like a visit to the new shop is in order when I head up in a few months 

And oh yeah, it's about as Amish as it gets out there.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> Airville, PA.....right on the MD border in York County (super Amish)


Hey, that's great! You will be a little closer to the DC area and Baltimore, and closer to Butch :biggrin: Now you'll have no excuses for not coming to DC.


----------



## echerub

Finally! Alright!!


----------



## nerologic

Also, since you'll be in the neighborhood, you should come to the local Sweet Potato Festival on Oct. 4th. Last year there were 21 different varieties to dig up, and even sweet potato ice cream. It is a recurring highlight of my year. Last time I brought home 50 lbs of that most honorable of all root vegetables to put up for winter (hence my avatar photo), which cost a meager $20. Do it!

http://www.wellnessfarm.com/pa_sweetpotato_festival.html


----------



## Namaxy

Outstanding. Great to hear!!


----------



## Matus

I am very happy for you and your family. I wish you a good start in your new home. Warning: you are going to be flooded with orders


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Congratulations, Dave! 
Finally some good news :hoot:


----------



## XooMG

Woohoo!


----------



## 77kath

You must be so relieved!


----------



## Dardeau

Sounds great!


----------



## brianh

w00tz!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm VERY relieved and can't wait to get going again. I'm nervous that the first knife I touch will go badly.


----------



## heldentenor

Dave Martell said:


> I'm VERY relieved and can't wait to get going again. I'm nervous that the first knife I touch will go badly.



I certainly hope not, since I think it's mine! Sharpen a few people's knives first, if you need to get something out of your system. :stinker:

On the other hand, many there's some "new shop magic" in the air and your first work back will be exemplary. Either way, glad you've got a new place.


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> I'm VERY relieved and can't wait to get going again. I'm nervous that the first knife I touch will go badly.



Ah sweet! I think I'm like fourth or something. lol


----------



## apathetic

Great news!!


----------



## apicius9

Congrats Dave, I hope this will all be working out great for you and your girls. Just checked, it looks at least as 'country' as Fleetwood, I hope the USPS office is on top of things out there, you will probably be their biggest customer  Are you renting or buying? 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Congrats Dave, I hope this will all be working out great for you and your girls. Just checked, it looks at least as 'country' as Fleetwood, I hope the USPS office is on top of things out there, you will probably be their biggest customer  Are you renting or buying?
> 
> Stefan




Unfortunately renting.

Yeah I hope the USPS is on point here, I see they use Jeeps to get up the dirt roads.


----------



## erikz

Very good news Dave! Really glad to hear!


----------



## 99Limited

If you weren't so public with your move, I'd think you might be in the Federal witness protection program. :scared2:


----------



## Bill13

Closer to DC I'm lovin it!!


----------



## echerub

The local USPS office is gonna have to get another jeep just to service Dave's deliveries


----------



## Dave Martell

echerub said:


> The local USPS office is gonna have to get another jeep just to service Dave's deliveries




I hope that's true Len.


----------



## Burl Source

From my experience the smaller post offices are way better than those in the larger towns.


----------



## apicius9

Burl Source said:


> From my experience the smaller post offices are way better than those in the larger towns.



I really hope so, I just screamed at my post office person who insisted that she needs to send a package back to Japan today because I had not picked it up within five days - ignoring the fact that I never got a notice and when I went there last Saturday to ask about it, they did not find it... 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

For the most part I've had great experiences with small town post offices. I've had some real bad delivery men though.


----------



## Erilyn75

Yay congrats!!! It's not too far from my family in VA either


----------



## unbrokenchain33

so not to be inappropriate at all.. but is there currently a wait list for services? If so, how do I get on it.. if not, when will There be?


----------



## Dave Martell

unbrokenchain33 said:


> so not to be inappropriate at all.. but is there currently a wait list for services? If so, how do I get on it.. if not, when will There be?




Hi ubc,
The answer will depend on what you're looking to get done. Simple jobs like sharpening are quick and can be sent in anytime whereas rehandles, blade thinning, knifemaking will have a list. 

If you'd like to talk in more detail you can shoot me a PM or email.

Thanks for your inquiry & welcome to KKF!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Friday, 8/8 is the big move day! :bigeek:


----------



## Matus

Well, good luck Dave! A long awaited moment I believe


----------



## apicius9

Man, I hate moving... Good luck and a good new beginning down there!

Stefan


----------



## unbrokenchain33

Dave Martell said:


> Hi ubc,
> The answer will depend on what you're looking to get done. Simple jobs like sharpening are quick and can be sent in anytime whereas rehandles, blade thinning, knifemaking will have a list.
> 
> If you'd like to talk in more detail you can shoot me a PM or email.
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry & welcome to KKF!
> 
> Dave




I was in talks with you about thinning/sharpening my Hiromoto AS Gyuto back in January but that email seems to be dead now


----------



## Dave Martell

Look what we got today...







:happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## brianh

Congratulations!


----------



## nerologic

I guess it's official!

PS, I just 3D printed a copy of your keys from your image. I'm going to drop by and show myself around. Hope you're looking for a new apprentice!


----------



## WildBoar

Woohoo! Congrats, Dave! Welcome to being an hour + closer to the DC area


----------



## apathetic

Great!!!


----------

